# cool pic....



## Paymaster (Feb 9, 2016)

.... from my trail cam set up on my bird feeder.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 9, 2016)

That is some feather action right there!  Good capture of the red bird!  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## carver (Feb 17, 2016)

Cool shot David


----------

